# local panfish ponds



## flyman (Aug 9, 2007)

hey does anyone know a decent pond where i could hook into some nice panfish? i tried local trout stocked lakes because they all hold some gills, but never found anything decent in size. maybe there are some private ponds that are worth trying


----------



## devildog#1 (Jan 21, 2007)

I don't know where you are located but try mogadore res. Its a big electric only lake and absolutely loaded with panfish. gills, red ears, crappies, and perch. you will do alot better if you have a boat because shoreline access is llimited but available.


----------



## flyman (Aug 9, 2007)

i have a very light 12' canoe think that would work. mogadore is according to google maps 42 miles away from me. i wanna catch some panfish on flies, preferably poppers. what size hook should i use for them?


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

If you are east of Mogadore, a good panfish lake is Highlandtown, outside of Lisbon. Small lake well suited to a canoe, & has been a top lake for good sized gills for many years. Give it a try.
If you are west of Mogadore, try the Medina County Parks lakes....River Styx park & Hubbard Valley. Both have some HUGE gills. I have personally taken an 11 incher & many 9s from River Styx & have seen 10 & 11 inchers at Hubbard Valley (before they drained it a year or so ago).
Good luck,
Mike


----------



## flyman (Aug 9, 2007)

thanks for replies. do you know how common are bass in mogadore?


----------

